# Ball turner.



## big o (Sep 10, 2020)

When I was in tech school, (back in the ice age) 16 years old, working for a A/P licence to work on domestic aircraft, I watched a machinist
      instructor make aluminum knobs with this shop-made tool. Years later when I had a lathe, I was asked to make knobs for shop drawers
      (cheaply) wooden or plastic. This was the solution. These were made from a broom-stick, also some in PVC ,I didn't have the confidence
       to try aluminum.


----------



## tjb (Sep 10, 2020)

Very cool, but I don't get it.  I can't visualize how it works.  Any way you can do a short video?

Regards,
Terry


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 10, 2020)

It's a piece of metal tubing with a sharpened end, you just feed it in and it shaves/cuts a ball in one operation.  Not sure I would try it with aluminum though
The upper half of the tubing does the cutting.  A semi-circular tool would do the same
-Mark


----------



## big o (Sep 10, 2020)

Exactly,thank you Mark.
   big o.


----------



## tjb (Sep 10, 2020)

So I'm assuming you the wood has approximately the same diameter has the sharpened pipe - perhaps a little less?

And how do you think it would work on Delrin round stock?

Regards,
Terry


----------



## big o (Sep 10, 2020)

Should work, Terry, I have done PVC and Delrin. 
   big o.


----------



## tjb (Sep 10, 2020)

big o said:


> Should work, Terry, I have done PVC and Delrin.
> big o.


Thanks.  I've had a couple of projects where it would have been nice to turn a ball in Delrin, but it wasn't high enough priority to try to build one or buy one.  This is a good technique to file away for future reference.

Regards,
Terry


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 10, 2020)

Just the tool you need to make "the whole ball of wax" that you always hear about.


----------



## big o (Sep 12, 2020)

markba633csi said:


> It's a piece of metal tubing with a sharpened end, you just feed it in and it shaves/cuts a ball in one operation.  Not sure I would try it with aluminum though
> The upper half of the tubing does the cutting.  A semi-circular tool would do the same.
> 
> -Mark






            This is the type of semi-circular cutter "Mark"is referring to. 
                  big o.


----------

